# compact chain rings



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Right now i have compact 50-34 chain ring setup. Can I use the same cranks and put on a 52-36? Need some more power without going standard 53-39.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Yes, you can. Your spider is a 110 and that is what you need for the 52/36 set up.

What cranks do you have?


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Red 50-34.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

Are you spinning out of your 50x11 in Illinois? I live in Colorado and can spin my 50x11 up to 50+ mph. I don't understand how a 52/36 is going to give you more power. All a 50t does is allow you to ride slower in the big ring before you need to shift to the small ring. If you're spinning out of a 50x11 in Illinois, either you have too low of a cadence, or you riding in the rare Illinois hurricane.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Dank, you should have no problem installing 52/36 on your red cranks.


----------

